# Posting Photos



## Tgace (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that I am a member of the supporting ranks, how do I post images from my computer/scanner? The "insert image" button only asks fro a URL.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 23, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Now that I am a member of the supporting ranks, how do I post images from my computer/scanner? The "insert image" button only asks fro a URL.


Disregard...I just found that nifty button at the bottom of the advanced editor page.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad we could help you out! :uhyeah:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 23, 2005)

****! You guys are fast!


----------

